# Breakfast at Mallorn's



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am eating breakfast with my girl this morning. Generally, we eat breakfast all together, and then let the birds out, but today I was up early. I had two eggs, half an avocado, and a big bowl of fruit! Nobody else was up so I sat by Mallorn's cage and finished up my avocado, put on some music, and let her out. It's so relaxing just sitting here, sprawled on my floor with my fruit, TB, and my little princess looking over my shoulder. She is now sitting right where she can see me, grinding her beak and occasionally cooing like Tilda.

It's snowing out. There's s thick, fluffy blanket outside covering everything. But in the house, it's warm, and sparkly. We hung some Christmas decorations yesterday and the house is alight with festivity.

I took a break from writing this because Mallorn came down and preened me a little bit. We have some bonding time every day, and the Princess makes sure I always look the part. She is my best friend and I can't express how much I treasure every moment I spend with her. She is so smart, has such a personality, and I love that she trusts me so completely.

I just had to share this because it never fails to amaze me how special we are to each other.

The family is down and cooking, so I just asked her to please go back into her cage and she did, from all the way across the room. Of course, she got millet for her efforts but not too much--I told her that princesses need to have a healthy breakfast.

This morning was magical--how was yours?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Had a great morning myself. I took my puppy for a long walk, had two cinnamon rolls and some coffee for breakfast, and watched Tony sing on top of the TV set, lol.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like a lovely morning in Mallorn land....


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

It's sounds like a perfect morning!  My mornings always start with letting Rio out....she's always waiting, hanging on the side of her cage, peaking out from her cage cover. She's sitting on my knee right now preening herself. Thankfully we have no snow yet....its actually raining!  Christmas tree is up and decorated, thankfully Rio has no interest in it (for now)! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Every morning I wake up to two very hungry fluffy faced cats who meow the moment my alarm goes off. I feed them and give Willow her pain medicine (she's 19 and has arthritis). While the cats are busy I wake up the budgies. I sing their good morning song, and Sweetie sings to me while I get their breakfast ready -ABBA seed, Harrison Super Fine pellets, some fresh vegetable (today it was carrot sticks and broccoli) - and they munch away while the cats get settled in the bedroom (they are not allowed to sleep in there overnight) and while they take their naps on the bed, I lock them in so I can let the budgies free safely while I check my internet things and study a bunch. They love it when I do my readings because I'll read aloud to them until my throat won't anymore, haha


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Most mornings I get up and let the dogs out, feed the birds, let the dogs in, and feed them. Today, I also got to let Monkey fly around for an hour. The budgies have got their cage open. Gilbert is dozing inside his cage and Elsa is beak grinding on top of the cage


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a lovely and heartwarming story,Gigi! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww, she is precious! My morning was lots of tidying while the flock did as they pleased.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awww what a lovely heartwarming update it's definitely made me smile. You and Mallorn have a truly special bond.
I love your description of the snow - I really miss snow!! it's quite warm and sticky here and for the past ten days or so I've been keeping Noah cool with refrigerated water accompanied by icecubes and draping frozen tea towels that I had soaked in water and left in the freezer over his cage. On some days I keep the blackout blinds closed and just leave the light on and I'm being extra vigilant with his water and food changes and cleaning his house more frequently during the day.
I wonder what Noah would do if he encountered snow? (I love snow it's just so pretty and so much fun  )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Star you had a magical Mallorn morning indeed! :hug:
I'm so glad you had wonderful quiet time to spend with your precious princess today.  
How lovely to have big fluffy snow...

Believe it or not, it was in the low 60's here in Virginia today. :wow: Now we are having a light rain this evening.

I spent all day decorating the house for the holidays, but I did take a break and sat out on the front swing for awhile so Kylie could lie in the neighbor's liriope. 
That is Kylie's very favorite thing to do now and he only wants to be outside if I'm actually outside with him. I try to give him the opportunity to be out in it for a little while everyday unless the weather simply won't permit it.

Now the house is decorated, the tree is up with all the beautiful bird decorations and seeing it makes me smile. 
I played Christmas music all day while I put up the tree and other decor and Skipooterky sang along. Pedro and Poppy were chiming in from the upstairs bathroom where they have their out-of-cage time.

Peachy "helped" me decorate the tree until he flew upstairs to bother Ted.  
After that he had to go into the downstairs cage for a little time-out because I wasn't able to keep tabs on him and once he decides to annoy Ted it becomes a "game" for him. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, You and Mallorn have such a loving bond and that's so sweet that she preens you! I can also imagine that she would have a lot more area to cover for preening you than vice versa. She is truly a little Audrey Hepburn budgie (a wink to the title of this post).

As for the Jediflock's day, just got most of the weekend house chores out of the way so I can do less tomorrow. I took a break today going out because it's still a mob scene at many retail shops which should last thru tomorrow, so I was able to catch a few movies at home. The movies I watched were 2 of my favorite comedy's from the 1980s - 'Planes, Trains, & Automobile' and 'Sixteen Candles', both John Hughes films. Those of you who were teens during the 80s like me would be quite familiar with John Hughes movies. It's very interesting that when I watch funny movies at home, my conure Drogon would also mimick my laughs and Artoo & Kobe would soon follow with frantic flock calls like saying "HELP! GET US OUT OF THIS NUTHOUSE!":laughing:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Having a bond like this it's so great.. and watching the snow outside is very romantic 
Yesterday morning was.. a little tough  I had a german lesson with the group of 3 girls and after 50' minutes they wouldn't listen to me!  They began making jokes and they didn't pay attention at all! It gets on my nerves..! Fortunately they cut it out after 10'. Then I gave them homework and that's it. Silly girls!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *Had a great morning myself. I took my puppy for a long walk, had two cinnamon rolls and some coffee for breakfast, and watched Tony sing on top of the TV set, lol.*


That sounds lovely (and delicious!), Dee  Tony cracks me up--tell him to come on over and sing on _my_ TV set next 



Jonah said:


> Sound's like a lovely morning in Mallorn land....


Yes, it was, Randy 


Riovedo said:


> It's sounds like a perfect morning!  My mornings always start with letting Rio out....she's always waiting, hanging on the side of her cage, peaking out from her cage cover. She's sitting on my knee right now preening herself. Thankfully we have no snow yet....its actually raining!  Christmas tree is up and decorated, thankfully Rio has no interest in it (for now)! I hope everyone has a great day!


I love Christmas decorating! It's very sweet that Rio waits for you to let her out 



justmoira said:


> Every morning I wake up to two very hungry fluffy faced cats who meow the moment my alarm goes off. I feed them and give Willow her pain medicine (she's 19 and has arthritis). While the cats are busy I wake up the budgies. I sing their good morning song, and Sweetie sings to me while I get their breakfast ready -ABBA seed, Harrison Super Fine pellets, some fresh vegetable (today it was carrot sticks and broccoli) - and they munch away while the cats get settled in the bedroom (they are not allowed to sleep in there overnight) and while they take their naps on the bed, I lock them in so I can let the budgies free safely while I check my internet things and study a bunch. They love it when I do my readings because I'll read aloud to them until my throat won't anymore, haha


What a lovely morning, Moira  Sounds like a very good routine 



Griff said:


> Most mornings I get up and let the dogs out, feed the birds, let the dogs in, and feed them. Today, I also got to let Monkey fly around for an hour. The budgies have got their cage open. Gilbert is dozing inside his cage and Elsa is beak grinding on top of the cage


Aww, how sweet 



nuxi said:


> What a lovely and heartwarming story,Gigi! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Gaby, I'm glad you enjoyed it 


Therm said:


> Awww, she is precious! My morning was lots of tidying while the flock did as they pleased.


Sounds like they're spoiled  That's great, Emma



Niamhf said:


> Awww what a lovely heartwarming update it's definitely made me smile. You and Mallorn have a truly special bond.
> I love your description of the snow - I really miss snow!! it's quite warm and sticky here and for the past ten days or so I've been keeping Noah cool with refrigerated water accompanied by icecubes and draping frozen tea towels that I had soaked in water and left in the freezer over his cage. On some days I keep the blackout blinds closed and just leave the light on and I'm being extra vigilant with his water and food changes and cleaning his house more frequently during the day.
> I wonder what Noah would do if he encountered snow? (I love snow it's just so pretty and so much fun  )


Thank you Niamh  Yes, I love the snow, winter is my favourite season! I used to live in Florida a long time ago so I completely understand the icky sticky hot weather I hope you and Noah stay cool! If I could mail you snow, I totally would 



FaeryBee said:


> *Star you had a magical Mallorn morning indeed! :hug:
> I'm so glad you had wonderful quiet time to spend with your precious princess today.
> How lovely to have big fluffy snow...
> 
> ...


The snow certainly is lovely--little Kylie always makes me smile  It's so wonderful he has the chance to relax outside! I love Christmas and decorating and such--Mallorn always sings along to the music! We're getting our tree on the 5th (as a tradition, we get it the first Saturday of December) since here in Colorado we can get real ones! roud:

Mallorn has a "let's annoy everyone" game, too. Last night she was out in full force! Tilda offended her by not wanting to play through the cage bars so Mallorn refused to go to sleep, even though it was late. She usually settles in when she knows it's time for bed, or else I say "Mallorn, it's time to go in your cage now!" And she does, with no complaint, but last night she flew and cackled around and wouldn't even let me catch her for a good half hour! Silly girl!



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, You and Mallorn have such a loving bond and that's so sweet that she preens you! I can also imagine that she would have a lot more area to cover for preening you than vice versa. She is truly a little Audrey Hepburn budgie (a wink to the title of this post).
> 
> As for the Jediflock's day, just got most of the weekend house chores out of the way so I can do less tomorrow. I took a break today going out because it's still a mob scene at many retail shops which should last thru tomorrow, so I was able to catch a few movies at home. The movies I watched were 2 of my favorite comedy's from the 1980s - 'Planes, Trains, & Automobile' and 'Sixteen Candles', both John Hughes films. Those of you who were teens during the 80s like me would be quite familiar with John Hughes movies. It's very interesting that when I watch funny movies at home, my conure Drogon would also mimick my laughs and Artoo & Kobe would soon follow with frantic flock calls like saying "HELP! GET US OUT OF THIS NUTHOUSE!":laughing:


Aha, I see you got the reference  I'm glad you got a lot of cleaning done because now you have more time to enjoy some great movies  I love your descriptions of how the Jediflock reacts to you laughing


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Having a bond like this it's so great.. and watching the snow outside is very romantic
> Yesterday morning was.. a little tough  I had a german lesson with the group of 3 girls and after 50' minutes they wouldn't listen to me!  They began making jokes and they didn't pay attention at all! It gets on my nerves..! Fortunately they cut it out after 10'. Then I gave them homework and that's it. Silly girls!


I agree, Despina, it's wonderful  They are so funny, aren't they? Well, if I ever had the honour of having German lessons from you I wouldn't fool around! :nono: :laugh:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> I agree, Despina, it's wonderful  They are so funny, aren't they? Well, if I ever had the honour of having German lessons from you I wouldn't fool around! :nono: :laugh:


I wish you were one of my students, Geneva! If I tell you the reason why the kids were laughing..
I was telling them about possesive pronouns and we were seeing some examples. One of them was ihre Klasse (in english=her class) and they started laughing instantly. The pronounciation of the word Klasse reminds the greek verb (in english= ****)! Good Lord! Then they wouldn't stop!  :laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> I wish you were one of my students, Geneva! If I tell you the reason why the kids were laughing..
> I was telling them about possesive pronouns and we were seeing some examples. One of them was ihre Klasse (in english=her class) and they started laughing instantly. The pronounciation of the word Klasse reminds the greek verb (in english= ****)! Good Lord! Then they wouldn't stop!  :laughing:


Oh, goodness, what scoundrels!


----------



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

*Oh sounds like fun!*

That is too cute! Keep bonding with your baby and let them grow and prosper! I'd love to see more pics of the bird!:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Alybun said:


> That is too cute! Keep bonding with your baby and let them grow and prosper! I'd love to see more pics of the bird!:budgie:


Thank you, Noelle! I'll try to post more pictures soon


----------

